# Hello, from Australia.



## newmartialartist (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello all.

I am new to martial arts and I look forward to discussing them and learning more about them.

All the best,
Shane.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Shane, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Shane so what arts do you study? Have a great time on the site we have alot of people that can answer just about everything.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Terryl,
Nice to meet you.  Well, like I said I am new to martial arts.  I just started muay thai.
I believe that; I have been reading in many different forums.  Lots of people know their stuff. I think I'll learn alot!
 =)


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

newmartialartist said:


> Hello Terryl,
> Nice to meet you. Well, like I said I am new to martial arts. I just started muay thai.
> I believe that; I have been reading in many different forums. Lots of people know their stuff. I think I'll learn alot!
> =)


 
Yes just saw your post about Muay Thai and reply there. Glad you liking the place.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Shane and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Terryl.  Also thankyou to everyone else whom has made me welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello, Shane!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Good luck with your training!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Shane  :wavey:


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 1, 2008)

Greetings!  I just started Muay Thai too.  I'm pretty out of shape and I don't think I've ever been so sore.  Great fun though!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Shane.  What part of Australia are you from?


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2008)

Greetings Shane,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Shane


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 2, 2008)

Jack Meower said:


> Greetings! I just started Muay Thai too. I'm pretty out of shape and I don't think I've ever been so sore. Great fun though!


Hello, Jack.
Really?  That is good!  I was sore also after my first lesson.  It is a great workout and fun as you say.



kidswarrior said:


> Welcome to MT, Shane.  What part of Australia are you from?


Hello there.
I am from Perth, Western Australia.  Are you from Australia also or just curious?


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 2, 2008)

newmartialartist said:


> Hello there.
> I am from Perth, Western Australia.  Are you from Australia also or just curious?


Just curious. I was in Sydney for a week about a thousand years ago.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Shane and welcome to MT.


----------



## newmartialartist (Apr 3, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Just curious. I was in Sydney for a week about a thousand years ago.



You must be quite old


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

newmartialartist said:


> You must be quite old


Ya think?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

